# Sospecho de que + subjuntivo



## popolvuh

Hola de nuevo,

¿Qué tiempo tengo que utilizar en la oración siguiente?

El caso sería, por ejemplo:

Un amigo mío me dijo que había ganado mucho dinero durante los años en que estaba en España pero no lo considero la verdad. 

Sospecho de que él ______________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.

Sospeché de que él ______________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.

Las posibles contestas que se me han ocurrido son "ganara" o "hubiera ganado" porque se trata de una acción pasada. ¿Pero se puede utilizar "haya ganado"?

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## AnitaBig

Hola! Creo que sería: 
Sospecho (o sospeché) que *habría ganado*  mucho dinero en aquellos años en España. 
Ten en cuenta que la  preposición "de" no corresponde después del verbo "sospechar".


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

A ver... Respondiendo directamente a tu pregunta, lo que mejor calza es

*Habría* ganado

Ninguna de las que propones. Condicional del verbo, no subjuntivo.


Por otra parte, estás cayendo en un vicio idiomático al utilizar la preposición "de" ("dequeísmo"). Se forma una redundancia que no te sabría explicar, pero que suena mal, al decir "sospecho _de que_". Si nos enfocamos en el verbo y su uso, nos damos cuenta de que uno sospecha *algo*:

"Yo sospecho de que habría ganado mucho dinero"

Cuando sospechas *DE* algo es otra cosa lo que quieres decir:

"Yo sospecho *DE QUE GANE* tanto dinero, si no tiene ningún trabajo").

¿Se entiende?.....


----------



## popolvuh

Oscar Cáceres Burgos said:


> A ver... Respondiendo directamente a tu pregunta, lo que mejor calza es
> 
> *Habría* ganado
> 
> Ninguna de las que propones. Condicional del verbo, no subjuntivo.
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, estás cayendo en un vicio idiomático al utilizar la preposición "de" ("dequeísmo"). Se forma una redundancia que no te sabría explicar, pero que suena mal, al decir "sospecho _de que_". Si nos enfocamos en el verbo y su uso, nos damos cuenta de que uno sospecha *algo*:
> 
> "Yo sospecho de que habría ganado mucho dinero"
> 
> Cuando sospechas *DE* algo es otra cosa lo que quieres decir:
> 
> "Yo sospecho *DE QUE GANE* tanto dinero, si no tiene ningún trabajo").
> 
> ¿Se entiende?.....


 
Lo que yo quiero expresar es precisamente una duda, es decir, no creo que hubiera ganado (¿o haya ganado, o ganara?) tanto  en aquellos años. ¿Así se puede utilizar "ganara" o "hubiera ganado"?

Según el DPD:

*sospechar*. 
Téngase en cuenta, no obstante, que este verbo tiene también usos intransitivos, por lo que *no siempre es incorrecto que el complemento de este verbo vaya precedido de la preposición de.*

Cuando significa ‘considerar a alguien sospechoso de haber cometido un delito o falta’ y ‘*desconfiar*’, es intransitivo. *Se construye con un complemento con *_*de*,_ que expresa la persona o cosa puesta bajo sospecha:  

_*Sospeché de que aquel tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser.* _


----------



## blonfu

Del DRAE:


> *sospechar**.* (Del lat. _suspectāre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Aprehender o imaginar algo por conjeturas fundadas en  apariencias o visos de verdad.
> *  2.     * intr. Desconfiar,  dudar, recelar de alguien. Era u. t. c. tr.



Con la primera acepción no lleva _de_ pero sí con la segunda. En la frase de popolvuh caben las dos posibilidades.

Sospecho de que ganara mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
Sospecho que habría ganado  mucho dinero en aquellos años en España. 

Claro que significan cosas diferentes.

P.D. No estoy muy seguro de los tiempos verbales, con esas cosas siempre me lío.


----------



## blonfu

Vale, he tardado demasiado en escribir el mensaje


----------



## AnitaBig

popolvuh said:


> Lo que yo quiero expresar es precisamente una duda, es decir, no creo que hubiera ganado (¿o haya ganado, o ganara?) tanto  en aquellos años. ¿Así se puede utilizar "ganara" o "hubiera ganado"?
> 
> Según el DPD:
> 
> *sospechar*.
> Téngase en cuenta, no obstante, que este verbo tiene también usos intransitivos, por lo que *no siempre es incorrecto que el complemento de este verbo vaya precedido de la preposición de.*
> 
> Cuando significa ‘considerar a alguien sospechoso de haber cometido un delito o falta’ y ‘*desconfiar*’, es intransitivo. *Se construye con un complemento con *_*de*,_ que expresa la persona o cosa puesta bajo sospecha:
> 
> _*Sospeché de que aquel tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser.* _



Ahhh! O sea que la persona que sospecha no es la misma que ganó el dinero? Por favor, vuelve a escribir las frases incluyendo los pronombres personales así podremos ayudarte.


----------



## AnitaBig

Si eres *TÚ *quien sospechas y *TÚ* quien ganó (o no) el dinero, creo  que lo correcto sería decir: 
Sospecho que *no habría ganado* mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
También podrías decir "hubiera ganado" porque la RAE ya ha aceptado esta alternativa, pero es más correcto el uso del condicional compuesto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

popolvuh said:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> ¿Qué tiempo tengo que utilizar en la oración siguiente?
> 
> Sospecho de que _ganaba/ganaría/ganó/(ha ganado)/había ganado/habría ganado/habrá ganado/haya ganado_ mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
> 
> Sospeché de que _ganaba/ganó/ganaría/había ganado/habría ganado/hubiese-hubiera ganado_ mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
> 
> Las posibles contesta_ciones_ que se me han ocurrido son_:_ "ganara" o "hubiera ganado" porque se trata de una acción pasada. ¿Pero se puede utilizar "haya ganado"?
> 
> Gracias.


A mí me salen todas estas posibilidades, a ver lo que dicen los demás. Lo del _dequeísmo_ no da ni para discutir con una completiva introducida por que. Aquí *sospechar* es un _verbo transitivo_ con *OD*. *De* sobra.


----------



## AnitaBig

XiaoRoel said:


> A mí me salen todas estas posibilidades, a ver lo que dicen los demás. Lo del _dequeísmo_ no da ni para discutir con una completiva introducida por que. Aquí *sospechar* es un _verbo transitivo_ con *OD*. *De* sobra.



Efectivamente hay muchas opciones, y creo que para saber cuál/es sería/n la/s correcta/s deberíamos conocer más elementos del contexto (pronombres personales, momentos en que suceden los acontecimientos, etc.). 
Es decir, en tus alternativas dices que podría ser "Sospecho que ganó". Esto sólo sería posible si quien ganó el dinero es alguien distinto de quien sospecha. Yo había entendido que era la misma persona, pero quizá fue sólo error mío . Por eso esperaba que popolvuh nos diera más información al respecto.


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

Si la persona que sospecha no es la misma que ganó el dinero, creo que puede utilizar

Sospecho de que *ganara* mucho tanto dinero bla bla bla


o no??......


----------



## guilleu9

Antes que nada tratemos de no caer en el dequeismo, es decir, tratemos de no usar *de que* ya que el  *de *no es necesario antes de un *que. *No se si fue claro, pero, volviendo a tu pregunta puedes usar "habría ganado", "hubiese/hubiera ganado", o en el caso de hablar de otra persona "ganó" también es aplicable.


----------



## blonfu

guilleu9 said:


> tratemos de no usar *de que* ya que el  *de *no es necesario antes de un *que. *


Eso no es cierto, de todas formas popolvuh ya lo ha explicado en el mensaje 4.


----------



## AnitaBig

AnitaBig said:


> Si eres *TÚ *quien sospechas y *TÚ* quien ganó (o no) el dinero, creo  que lo correcto sería decir:
> Sospecho que *no habría ganado* mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
> También podrías decir "hubiera ganado" porque la RAE ya ha aceptado esta alternativa, pero es más correcto el uso del condicional compuesto.



Para aclarar aún más lo que quise decir aquí, te daré un ejemplo que incluye los mismos elementos (o casi) que tu oración original: 
(Yo) Sospecho que (yo) *no habría ganado*  mucho dinero si (yo) *hubiera/hubiese* ido a España. 
Aquí se evidencia por qué es más correcto el uso del condicional compuesto. 
El pretérito pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo (hubiera/hubiese) debe formar parte de la proposición incluida condicional ("si hubiese ido a España"). 
Insisto en que necesitamos más elementos para brindar una opinión más acertada .


----------



## jmx

popolvuh said:


> ¿Qué tiempo tengo que utilizar en la oración siguiente?
> 
> Sospecho de que ______________ mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
> 
> Sospeché de que ______________ mucho dinero en aquellos años en España.
> 
> Las posibles contestaciones que se me han ocurrido son "ganara" o "hubiera ganado" porque se trata de una acción pasada. ¿Pero se puede utilizar "haya ganado"?


Yo diría que según el contexto todas las combinaciones son posibles, salvo esta: "Sospeché de que _haya ganado_ ... " .

Y por otra parte en vez de 'mucho', suena más natural 'tanto'. 

Como ya han explicado otros, si quitas 'de' lo que obtienes son frases distintas con significados muy distintos.


----------



## guilleu9

No estoy de acuerdo blonfu, en el mensaje 4 se da el ejemplo: "de que gane", pero en ese caso, el "que gane" es una oracion transpuesta sustantiva, es decir que "que gane" actúa como un sustantivo, y mi explicación del dequeismo no se refería a eso, se refería al uso INNECESARIO del "de que".


----------



## ika_verde

Primero que todo, estoy de acuerdo con guilleu9 porque no se dice "sospecho *de que hubiera* ganado" se dice "sospecho *que* hibiera ganado. Me hago entender?  Y segundo la forma que me parese mas correcta es diciendo:* Sospecho que habria ganado mucho dinero"*


----------



## blonfu

Ya sé que me estoy saliendo del tema principal del hilo pero por aclarar las cosas:


> tratemos de no usar *de que* ya que el  *de *no es necesario  antes de un *que.*


Digo que eso no es cierto porque no es ninguna norma, se puede decir "de que" según en que casos, el de la frase de popolvuh según el sentido que ha querido darle es uno de ellos:
-Sospecho de que ganara mucho dinero...
-Desconfío de que ganara mucho dinero...
Estoy dudando de que ganara mucho dinero.
Si decimos:
-Sospecho que habría ganado mucho dinero...
El sentido de la frase cambia, aquí tengo la sospecha, imagino que ganó mucho dinero.
Seguramente se use el verbo sospechar más habitualmente como en esta segunda frase. Quizá sea mejor usar el verbo desconfiar para evitar estas dudas.


----------



## popolvuh

Ay perdonadme por haber causado malentendidos, es que cuando ví las oraciones que he puesto en el primer mensaje no me ocurrieron tantas posibilidades que todos habéis pensado. Quisiera aclarar la idea que intento expresar para que todo el mundo quede más claro. El caso sería, por ejemplo:

Un amigo mío me dijo que había ganado mucho dinero durante los años en que estaba en España pero no lo considero la verdad. Así que digo:

Yo sospecho de que él __________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.
Yo sospeché de que él __________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.

¿Se puede utilizar "ganara", "hubiera ganado" o "haya ganado" en el espacio en blanco? Según Jmartins, "haya ganado" no está bien. No sé si me explico... 

¡Gracias a todos!

Voy a editar el primer mensaje también.


----------



## popolvuh

AnitaBig said:


> Ahhh! O sea que la persona que sospecha no es la misma que ganó el dinero? Por favor, vuelve a escribir las frases incluyendo los pronombres personales así podremos ayudarte.


 
¡Disculpa!
Ya he revisado el primer mensaje añadiendo los pronombres personales.


----------



## jmx

popolvuh said:


> Un amigo mío me dijo que había ganado mucho dinero durante los años en que estaba en España pero no lo considero la verdad. Así que digo:
> 
> Yo sospecho de que él __________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.
> Yo sospeché de que él __________ tanto dinero en aquellos años en España.
> 
> ¿Se puede utilizar "ganara", "hubiera ganado" o "haya ganado" en el espacio en blanco? Según Jmartins, "haya ganado" no está bien. No sé si me explico...


Ahora lo entiendo mejor. Veamos: 

_Sospecho *de* que ganara tanto dinero_. -> (creo que ganó mucho dinero, pero eso me parece sospechoso: quizá lo gano de manera deshonesta)

_Sospecho que *no* ganó tanto dinero_. -> (creo que es mentira, no ganó mucho dinero)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos. El verbo sospechar cuando tiene por complemento una oración substantiva introducida por que, *jamás* lleva el regimen preposicional con *de*. Es un dequeísmo de lo más vulgar. Impensable fuera de oral, y en una habla muy relajada y de bajo n¡vel de propiedad lingüística.
Por citar alguna autoridad para incrédulos, Manuel Seco en el _Diccionario de dificultades del español_ dice:
"*de*.
4. Uso innecesario. En el nivel popular y sobre todo en algunas regiones es frecuente el uso de la preposición de precediendo a proposiciones (subordinadas) dependientes de verbos que no rigen ninguna preposición. […] Esto ocurre en especial con verbos que significan en general 'decir' o 'pensar' (_aclarar, aconsejar […] sospechar suponer, etc_.). El uso se ha extendido ampliamente en los últimos tiempos entre los hablantes semicultos, así en España como, sobre todo, en América".


----------



## guilleu9

XiaoRoel said:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos. El verbo sospechar cuando tiene por complemento una oración substantiva introducida por que, *jamás* lleva el regimen preposicional con *de*. Es un dequeísmo de lo más vulgar. Impensable fuera de oral, y en una habla muy relajada y de bajo n¡vel de propiedad lingüística.
> Por citar alguna autoridad para incrédulos, Manuel Seco en el _Diccionario de dificultades del español_ dice:
> "*de*.
> 4. Uso innecesario. En el nivel popular y sobre todo en algunas regiones es frecuente el uso de la preposición de precediendo a proposiciones (subordinadas) dependientes de verbos que no rigen ninguna preposición. […] Esto ocurre en especial con verbos que significan en general 'decir' o 'pensar' (_aclarar, aconsejar […] sospechar suponer, etc_.). El uso se ha extendido ampliamente en los últimos tiempos entre los hablantes semicultos, así en España como, sobre todo, en América".



Al fin alguien que no acepta el dequeismo, como debe ser.


----------



## ika_verde

Ahora, el dequeísmo se puede usar en OTROS casos??  

Por ejemplo:

*1*. Ayer me acordé de que tenía que bañar al perro, pero ya era demasiado tarde.


*2.* El texto hablaba de que nos tenemos que portar bien con nuestros padres.


----------



## Pinairun

ika_verde said:


> Ahora, el dequeísmo se puede usar en OTROS casos??
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1*. Ayer me acordé de que tenía que bañar al perro, pero ya era demasiado tarde.
> 
> 
> *2.* El texto hablaba de que nos tenemos que portar bien con nuestros padres.


 
No hay dequeísmo en tus ejemplos, porque la  preposición _de_ es necesaria.
Acordarse de.
Hablar de.

Un saludo


----------



## ika_verde

Osea que tendría que decir: 

Ayer me acordé que tenía que bañar al perro ??   y 

El texto hablaba que nos tenemos que portar bien con nuestros padres.   ????


_
Porque a mi me suena como raro. _


----------



## Pinairun

_Porque a mi me suena como raro. _[/QUOTE]

Y con razón.

Creo que no me expliqué bien.
Tus frases eran correctas.
Por eso dije que no había dequeísmo.

El _dequeísmo_ es poner "de" cuando no se debe.


----------



## ika_verde

Ooooo!!!! Ok! Muchisisismas gracias. Siempre había tenido esa duda.


----------



## jmx

El verbo 'sospechar' rige la preposición 'de':
_Sospecho de ti. El detective sospechaba del mayordomo._

EDIT: El análisis no era preciso, lo repito mejorado en un nuevo post.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Disculpen por echar más leña al fuego, pero ¿por qué es incorrecto decir "Sospecho de que él *haya ganado *tanto dinero en aquellos años en España."?


----------



## jmx

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Disculpen por echar más leña al fuego, pero ¿por qué es incorrecto decir "Sospecho de que él *haya ganado *tanto dinero en aquellos años en España."?


¿Quién ha dicho que sea incorrecto? ...yo he dicho que es imposible esta combinación: 

Sospech*é* de que haya ganado tanto dinero.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

jmartins said:


> ¿Quién ha dicho que sea incorrecto? ...yo he dicho que es imposible esta combinación:
> 
> Sospech*é* de que haya ganado tanto dinero.



Ah, está bien, había leído mal tu mensaje.


----------



## jmx

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Ah, está bien, había leído mal tu mensaje.


Más vale aclarar las cosas que quedarse con la duda. ;-)

PD: Hace tiempo que no te leía por aquí!


----------



## XiaoRoel

jmartins said:


> Veamos. Voy a intentar seguir con mi razonamiento sin citar directamente a ningún otro forero, para evitar problemas.
> 
> a) El verbo 'sospechar' rige la preposición 'de':
> _Sospecho de ti. El detective sospechaba del mayordomo._
> 
> b) Sin embargo, cuando tiene el significado de 'suponer', introduce una subordinada de OD sin preposición:
> _Sospecho que no es cierto_.
> (Forma sobrecorregida, de futbolista o similar: "_Sospecho de que no es cierto_"  ).
> 
> c) Pero también puede introducir una subordinada con su significado 'original' como en:
> 
> _Sospecho del hecho de que sea tan rico. (El hecho de que sea tan rico me hace sospechar.)_
> _Sospecho de que sea tan rico._
> 
> No es una construcción especialmente corriente, pero tampoco veo nada raro en ella, desde luego. De todas maneras a estas alturas ya está claro que no era lo que buscaba el que abrió el hilo.



1. _cuando tiene el significado de 'suponer'_: esto sobra. No hay que hacer significar a *sospechar* otra cosa de lo que es.
2. _Pero también puede introducir una subordinada con su significado 'original' como en: Sospecho del hecho de que sea tan rico.
_Aquí el OD es el sustantivo *hecho* y la oración introducida por *que* es una oración substantiva, pero _CN del sustantivo "hecho"_.
La regla es muy clara: este tipo de verbos transitivos declararativos o de pensamiento, _cuando su OD es una subordinada substantiva con *que*, nunca jamás se construyen con *de*_. 
Se construyen algunos de ellos con _de_ introduciendo un _Complemento de Régimen_ cuando no rigen substantivas subordinadas, sino sustantivos o adjetivos sustantivados.
En cuanto a las subordinadas substantivas de infinitivo, depende de lo verbal que sea el infinitivo: si es muy verbal, no admite la construcción con _de_, si es muy nominal, podría aceptar un _de_.
Esto de explicar el *dequeísmo*, empieza a ser como explicar el _leísmo:_ el que está contagiado del *solecismo* nunca llega a curarse ni entiende el motivo de su incorrección. Por suerte esta construcción _bastarda y analógica en español_ está unánimemente condenada por extraña al idioma.
En cuanto a los _CR introducidos por_ _*de*_ (nunca oraciones subordinadas substantivas) son herencia de verbos latinos que se construían con _CR en genitivo_ (caso que representamos con _de_ en español)


----------



## AnitaBig

XiaoRoel said:


> 1. _cuando tiene el significado de 'suponer'_: esto sobra. No hay que hacer significar a *sospechar* otra cosa de lo que es.



Imagino que jmartins debe haber querido decir _cuando tiene el significado de 'imaginar'_, más que '_suponer_'. 



XiaoRoel said:


> 2. _Pero también puede introducir una subordinada con su significado 'original' como en: Sospecho del hecho de que sea tan rico.
> _Aquí el OD es el sustantivo *hecho* y la oración introducida por *que* es una oración substantiva, pero _CN del sustantivo "hecho"_.
> La regla es muy clara: este tipo de verbos transitivos declararativos o de pensamiento, _cuando su OD es una subordinada substantiva con *que*, nunca jamás se construyen con *de*_.
> Se construyen algunos de ellos con _de_ introduciendo un _Complemento de Régimen_ cuando no rigen substantivas subordinadas, sino sustantivos o adjetivos sustantivados.


 
Yo creía lo mismo que tú, Xiao Roel, hasta que consulté el Panhispánico y me encontré con un ejemplo que, cuando menos, me trajo mucha confusión: 
_Sospeché de que aquel  tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser._ 

A ver si tú puedes explicar la diferencia entre esta oración y la que originalmente dio inicio a este hilo. Aclaro que la incluyeron como ejemplo de *sospechar* cuando significa 'considerar a alguien sospechoso de haber cometido un delito o falta' y 'desconfiar'. Es decir, sería lo mismo que decir: 
_Desconfié de que aquel  tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser._

¿Entiendes mi duda? En esta oración, lo que le sigue a *de* es una subordinada sustantiva con *que* (por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco). En tu explicación dices que "este tipo de verbos transitivos declararativos o de pensamiento, _cuando  su OD es una subordinada substantiva con *que*, nunca jamás se  construyen con *de*_". Según tus dichos, esta oración sería incorrecta. Pero la RAE la considera correcta. 
Si trasladamos esta explicación (la de la RAE) al ejemplo de popolvuh: 
_Sospeché de que él (ganar)  _ _tanto dinero en aquellos años en España 

_sería como decir:_
Desconfié __de que él (ganar) _ _tanto dinero en aquellos años en España

_y, por todo lo antedicho, deberíamos considerar como correcta la inclusión de la preposición *de*. ¿Qué opinas? ¿Estás de acuerdo? 
Siéntete libre de corregir cualquier error que haya cometido. 
Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Yo creía lo mismo que tú, Xiao Roel, hasta que consulté el Panhispánico y me encontré con un ejemplo que, cuando menos, me trajo mucha confusión:
> _Sospeché de que aquel  tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser._


Para mí, es un ejemplo de *dequeísmo*. El DPD no es del todo fiable, sobre todo cuando hay tendencias solecistas muy vivas en el idioma, como esta del dequeísmo, que el DPD a veces admite y otras no, sin saber muy bien el motivo. Creo que la opinión de Seco, que coincide con la mía en este caso, es la verdadera: delante del conector *que*, sobra el *de*. El CR introducido por _de_ en estos verbos son restos de genitivos latinos (y el genitivo afecta a formas nominales y pronominales y no a oraciones subordinadas).


----------



## AnitaBig

XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí, es un ejemplo de *dequeísmo*. El DPD no es del todo fiable, sobre todo cuando hay tendencias solecistas muy vivas en el idioma, como esta del dequeísmo, que el DPD a veces admite y otras no, sin saber muy bien el motivo.



Es cierto lo que dices acerca de que la tarea del DPD es, entre otras, _documentar   el uso_ que hacemos los hispanohablantes de nuestro idioma (más  allá de si lo hacemos correctamente o no). Y así como ocurre con el *dequeísmo*, también es frecuente caer en el *queísmo* (igualmente condenable). 



XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que la opinión de Seco, que coincide con la mía en este caso, es la verdadera: delante del conector *que*, sobra el *de*. El CR introducido por _de_ en estos verbos son restos de genitivos latinos (y el genitivo afecta a formas nominales y pronominales y no a oraciones subordinadas).



Ahora bien, cuando dices "estos verbos", ¿te refieres a los transitivos? Quizás aquí esté la clave. Para el DPD, el verbo *sospechar* tiene dos acepciones: la primera lo considera un verbo transitivo (y como tal no admite complemento introducido por *de*); y la segunda lo considera intransitivo (aquí ofrece, entre otros, el ejemplo que cité en mi post anterior). ¿Será ésta la razón por la que admiten la utilización de la preposición? 
Sería interesante conocer la postura de Seco en cuanto a este verbo en particular, es decir, si admite su utilización como intransitivo. Pero quizás ése ya sea tema para otro thread. 
Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

María Moliner da dos significados:
a) "Creer en la existencia de cierta cosa o circunstancia por alguna apariencia". Como ejemplo pone: _Sospecho *que* no están en muy buenas relaciones_.
b) (construcción con _de_) "Creer en la posibilidad de que cierta persona sea el autor de un delito". Como ejemplo pone: _La policía sospecha del portero_. Por extensión añade en un subapartado: "[Creer en la posibilidad de que cierta persona] cometa o haya cometido cualquier acción censurable, o sea infiel". Como ejemplo: _Sospecha de su marido_.
Otra opinión sobre el uso de *de* con _sospechar_ que coincide en que *sólo se usa con substantivos de persona*.
Esto obedece a que *sospechar* hereda las _dos construcciones del latino *suspicor*_ (deponente que pronto pierde las desinencias pasivas y pasa a _suspico_, con una variante propia del latín imperial *suspectare*, origen directo de *sospechar* palabra tradicional que se usa desde los orígenes del idioma, ya en Berceo). _Suspectare_ admitía o bien una suborinada substantiva como *OD*, o bien un *CR* en _genitivo_ o un *CC* con _*de* + ablativo_ (origen de nuestros CR introducidos por *de*, y también de la forma del CN en español).


----------



## jmx

Primero pido perdón al creador/creadora del hilo, que a estas alturas a lo mejor ya no sabe de qué estamos hablando.

Retomo mi argumentación, que no estaba muy fina, la verdad.

El verbo castellano 'sospechar' toma 2 argumentos de tipo objeto, pero en vez de resolverlos con un OD y un OI, los resuelve con un OD y un complemento preposicional con 'de':

sospechar _algo_ de _alguien_. (arg1 arg2)
sospechar _algo_ de _algo_. (arg1 arg2)

Pero ambos argumentos son opcionales, y por lo tanto se puede decir simplemente:

sospechar _algo_. (solo arg1)
sospechar de _alguien/algo_. (solo arg2)

Como es normal en todas las lenguas, la función de los argumentos la pueden hacer cláusulas/oraciones subordinadas:

sospecho que miente. (arg1)
sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos. (arg2)
sospecho que miente de que no me mire a los ojos. (arg1 arg2)

Y ya puestos a imaginar, nos podemos inventar una versión 'dequeísta':

"sospecho _de_ que miente de que no me mire a los ojos". 

Esto es lo que hay. Simple y diáfano para un hablante nativo de castellano, supongo que confuso y extraño para un hablante nativo de gallego-portugués.


----------



## AnitaBig

jmartins said:


> Y ya puestos a imaginar, nos podemos inventar una versión 'dequeísta':
> 
> "sospecho _de_ que miente de que no me mire a los ojos".
> 
> Esto es lo que hay. Simple y diáfano para un hablante nativo de castellano, supongo que confuso y extraño para un hablante nativo de gallego-portugués.



Disculpa, jmartins. Yo soy una hablante de castellano, nativa de Argentina, pero no entendí esta frase  ¿Qué vendría a significar? 
¿"_Creo que me miente *porque* no me mira a los ojos_"?
¿Algo así o nada que ver?


----------



## jmx

AnitaBig said:


> Disculpa, jmartins. Yo soy una hablante de castellano, nativa de Argentina, pero no entendí esta frase  ¿Qué vendría a significar?
> ¿"_Creo que me miente *porque* no me mira a los ojos_"?
> ¿Algo así o nada que ver?


Bueno, vamos a ver, la frase con un signo de _¡cuidado!_ warning al final es una frase imaginaria dicha por un "_dequeísta_" imaginario. Yo no la diría y tendría problemas para entenderla, era solo para ilustrar a qué se refiere la gente cuando habla de "_dequeísmo_". 

La versión que das con 'porque' es más transparente y mucho más corriente, pero yo lo que te pregunto es si entiendes o no este ejemplo que he dado, por ejemplo escrito en una novela:

_Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_.


----------



## AnitaBig

jmartins said:


> Bueno, vamos a ver, la frase con un signo de _¡cuidado!_ warning al final es una frase imaginaria dicha por un "_dequeísta_" imaginario. Yo no la diría y tendría problemas para entenderla, era solo para ilustrar a qué se refiere la gente cuando habla de "_dequeísmo_".
> 
> La versión que das con 'porque' es más transparente y mucho más corriente, pero yo lo que te pregunto es si entiendes o no este ejemplo que he dado, por ejemplo escrito en una novela:
> 
> _Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_.



Sí, había comprendido por qué pusiste el signo de _¡cuidado!_ al final de la frase. Simplemente no estaba segura de qué significaba esta oración dicha por un "dequeísta imaginario" (como tú dices ). Estamos de acuerdo en que sería realmente difícil entenderla. 
El ejemplo que diste recién: 
_Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_
en mi opinión se entiende perfectamente. Para mí es como decir:
_Sospecho *por*que no me mir*a* a los ojos_, o
_Desconfío *por*que no me mir*a* a los ojos_. 
Es decir, como él/ella no te mira a los ojos, tú sospechas/desconfías. 
Me parece correcta y la comprendo de la misma manera en que comprendí la oración de popolvuh, o sea tomando a "sospechar" en el sentido de "desconfiar". 
¿Es ése el significado que querías darle o la malinterpreté?


----------



## jmx

AnitaBig said:


> ¿Es ése el significado que querías darle o la malinterpreté?


----------



## popolvuh

AnitaBig said:


> El ejemplo que diste recién:
> _Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_
> en mi opinión se entiende perfectamente. Para mí es como decir:
> _Sospecho *por*que no me mir*a* a los ojos_, o
> _Desconfío *por*que no me mir*a* a los ojos_.
> Es decir, como él/ella no te mira a los ojos, tú sospechas/desconfías.
> Me parece correcta y la comprendo de la misma manera en que comprendí la oración de popolvuh, o sea tomando a "sospechar" en el sentido de "desconfiar".
> ¿Es ése el significado que querías darle o la malinterpreté?


 
¿La oración _Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_ no se puede entender como _Creo que me mira a los ojos_? Es decir, *desconfío de que no haya hecho una acción de mirarme*, entonces quiere decir *Creo que me mira a los ojos*.

Gracias por todas las propuestas, que me interesan mucho.
Hasta ahora todavía puedo seguir vuestros pasos. Parece que hay discrepancias sobre el dequeísmo de la palabra SOSPECHAR, porque los diccionarios tienen diferentes juicios.


----------



## jmx

popolvuh said:


> ¿La oración _Sospecho de que no me mire a los ojos_ no se puede entender como _Creo que me mira a los ojos_? Es decir, *desconfío de que no haya hecho una acción de mirarme*, entonces quiere decir *Creo que me mira a los ojos*.


mmm... en este caso tu interpretación me parece curiosa, si te mira a los ojos, lo deberías saber, ¿no?

Pero con un ejemplo diferente quizá podría ser válida tu interpretación, por ejemplo:

_Sospecho de que sea tan honrado._ (Me huele a chamusquina, debe estar haciendo algo a nuestras espaldas, es decir, sospecho que en realidad no es tan honrado como intenta parecer)

De todas formas insisto que tampoco es una construcción muy corriente, hay que ponerse más bien en el contexto de una novela.


----------



## popolvuh

jmartins said:


> mmm... en este caso tu interpretación me parece curiosa, si te mira a los ojos, lo deberías saber, ¿no?
> 
> Pero con un ejemplo diferente quizá podría ser válida tu interpretación, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Sospecho de que sea tan honrado._ (Me huele a chamusquina, debe estar haciendo algo a nuestras espaldas, es decir, sospecho que en realidad no es tan honrado como intenta parecer)
> 
> De todas formas insisto que tampoco es una construcción muy corriente, hay que ponerse más bien en el contexto de una novela.


 
Ya veo. Muchas gracias. Entonces debo evitar utilizar esta construcción con frecuencia.


----------

